
A hardware-accelerated machine intelligence library for the web - obulpathi
https://pair-code.github.io/deeplearnjs/
======
gradys
Here's the associated Google Research Blog post:

[https://research.googleblog.com/2017/08/harness-power-of-
mac...](https://research.googleblog.com/2017/08/harness-power-of-machine-
learning-in.html)

~~~
dgacmu
Tl;dr Tensorflow and numpy-like API. Differs from tensorfire in that it can
also do backprop (training)

------
mncharity
[http://playground.tensorflow.org/](http://playground.tensorflow.org/) is fun
and worth looking at.

As I recall, Google created it to give their engineers an introductory feel
for DL, and then open sourced it.

------
mamp
It looks like this is the easiest way to train neural networks with GPU
acceleration on my Radeon Pro (i.e. non CUDA)...

Thank you JavaScript!

------
xamlhacker
"Currently our demos do not support Mobile, Firefox, and Safari. Please view
them on desktop Chrome for now." That's a bummer.

~~~
nsthorat
This will be fixed in ~2 weeks, max.

------
dang
Url changed from [https://github.com/PAIR-
code/deeplearnjs](https://github.com/PAIR-code/deeplearnjs), which points to
this.

